# Kompressor Steuerung von Siemens im Profibus einbinden



## multixy (26 Mai 2014)

Hallo

würde gerne wissen ob hier jemand schon mal Kaeser Kompressoren mit einer Kaeser SIGMA Control, laut Typenschild eine "Siemens SICOMP-IMC 01S" Steuerung (6BK1200-0AA10-0AA0) an einer S7 im ProfiBus eingebunden hat.

wenn ja, wo finde ich entsprechende Bausteine und die gsd.-Datei?

gruß
Björn


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Mai 2014)

Hast du schon einmal versucht mit Kaeser direkt zu sprechen?


----------



## multixy (26 Mai 2014)

leider noch nicht
in diesem Betrieb bin ich erst knapp 2Monate am arbeiten. Somit noch keine E-Mail; bzw. werde auch vermutlich als Elektriker keine bekommen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 Mai 2014)

Aber was möchtest du die Steuerung einbinden, wenn du nicht weißt 
was sich Kaeser da, von Siemens als OEM Produkt, hat stricken lassen. 
Stell dir mal vor und du setzt ein falsches Bit und die Schraube kommt 
aus den Blechkasten und sagt 'Hallo hier bin ich'


----------



## SoftMachine (26 Mai 2014)

.
Die GSD solltest du HIER finden, etwa Seitenmitte


----------



## multixy (26 Mai 2014)

ich möchte die Kompressoren nicht steuern, zunächst nur die Daten die der jeweilige Kompressor über den DP hergibt auswerten und dem gesamten Netz (Instanhaltung und Co) zur verfügung stellen.

nach und nach soll eine Viso entstehen, inwelcher alle Maschinen - darunter auch Produktionsmaschinen


----------



## MSB (26 Mai 2014)

Egal was du möchtest, ohne Infos bzw. Doku von Käser kannst du auch gleich aufhören.

P.S. Was ist denn das für ein Saftladen, wenn du da nicht mal eine Mail-Adresse hast?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## multixy (8 Juni 2014)

Moin

also Kaeser selbst möchte wohl nur ihre eigene Steuerung verkaufen

hat jemand eine Idee woher ich eventuell FB´s oder die PB-Liste für Ein- und Ausgänge bekomme?


----------



## MSB (8 Juni 2014)

multixy schrieb:


> also Kaeser selbst möchte wohl nur ihre eigene Steuerung verkaufen
> hat jemand eine Idee woher ich eventuell FB´s oder die PB-Liste für Ein- und Ausgänge bekomme?


Käser hat doch die Steuerung bereits verkauft, der Rest ist informative Kopplung, und Käser von daher kaufmännisch wohl eher egal.
Dennoch ist und bleibt es aber so, das du alle Informationen die du benötigst absolut ausschließlich von Käser erhalten wirst.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juni 2014)

multixy schrieb:


> also Kaeser selbst möchte wohl nur ihre eigene Steuerung verkaufen



Ist ja auch verständlich, die werden ja auch ein paar Euro in die Endwicklung 
gesteckt haben, warum sollten Sie Software oder deren Info darüber verschenken.


----------



## funkey (9 Juni 2014)

Hallo hab das schon gemacht. Die Schnittstellenbeschreibung habe ich auch nur es funktioniert nicht mit jedem Firmwarestand des Kompressors. Da kann man nur hoffen, da ein Firmwareupgrade nicht ratsam ist, da das die Steuerung häufig nicht überlebt! Bin allerdings im Urlaub und kann dir da also jetzt nicht weiterhelfen.

Gruß funkey


----------

